# Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?



## wintobi (9. November 2010)

*Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Kann ein zu schwerer CPU-Kühler beim transport des Cases abrechen????


----------



## Seven (9. November 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler????*

Kommt drauf an. Ein Kühler der mit ner eigenen Backplate verschraubt ist wohl eher nicht. Ein Kühler der z.B. über die Push-Pins (Intel) befestigt ist, schon eher.


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler????*

Sicher kann er das. Deshalb sollte man einen schweren Kühler demontieren oder den Rechner auf die Seite legen, so das der Kühler aufrecht steht. Letzteres ist nicht so tragisch beim Transport. Mache ich auch so. 

Das Problem an der Geschichte ist, es muss nicht mal was abreißen damit du das Board beschädigst. Es reicht wenn feine Risse entstehen, die man mit bloßem Auge nicht sehen kann. Passiert und die Leute wundern sich dann das der Rechner plötzlich nicht mehr stabil läuft.


----------



## elohim (9. November 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler????*

Mein 1kg Kühler scheint beim Transport keine Probleme zu machen, ich bette den rechner aber auch ein wenig ein fahre ausnahmsweise auch mal Kurven ohne quitschende Reifen , aber das sollte sich ja von selbst verstehen... 
aber ja, ich denk schon, dass man mit richtig Mühe das Motherboard kaputtbekomment


----------



## Dommerle (9. November 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler????*

Ja, ich denke schon, dass er das kann. Wenn es so ein 1KG-Moster ist...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Großer kühler + pushpins = JA


----------



## Udel0272 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Kommt natürlich auf den Kühler an wenn ich mir sowas hier ansehe

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper

dnek ich schon das es passieren kann.

Also immer n bisschen vorsichtig sein


----------



## Ahab (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Sofern das "Transportgut" umsichtig von A nach B verfrachtet wird, sollte kein CPU Kühler einfach krude abbrechen! Das Gehäuse fallen lassen oder durch die Gegend schmeißen sollte man natürlich nicht.  Allerdings macht man das auch mit einem boxed Kühler nicht.


----------



## schlappe89 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Also wenn du mit Transport einen Paketdienst meinst: Ja auf jeden Fall.
Außerdem können Festplatten und Grakas durchs Gehäuse fliegen, wenn diese mit schlechten Schnellverschlüssen festgemacht wurden.

Wenn ich den PC mal im Auto mitnehm lege ich ihn auf die Seite, wickel irgendwas drum (Decke, Jacke), und fahr auf Straßen wo keine Schlaglöcher sind ^^


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

einfache physik, hat was mit momenten und hebel und so zu tun, natürlich kann da was kaputtgehen, kommt aber immer auf die kräfte an die wirken, sprich wenn du deinen rechner vorsichtig bewegst, dann wird da auch nichts passieren, ergo: du solltest ihn vor erschütterungen sichern.


----------



## Asbasnowe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

hey, das alles ist nix gegen den Scythe Orochie. Hab mal gelesen, dass der bei nem lan parrty transport mal was passieren kann.

Wiegt um die 1,4kg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Also wenn man Pushpins richtig anbringt halten die einiges aus, da gabs dochma so en Demovideo wo die mit em Orochi rumgewedelt ham.

Glaub mittlerweile sollte es dieses Problem netmehr geben, ich denke dass das eher zu den Zeiten akut war, in denen die Kühler noch am Sockel befestigt waren.


----------



## Noodels87 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Ja sicher kann er, auch wenn es bei ein wenig vorsicht bestimmt nicht passieren wird

_
Alles, was schiefgehen kann, wird auch schiefgehen_
Murphys Gesetz


----------



## amdfreak (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Warum nicht ?
Also ich würds auf keinen Fall ausprobieren


----------



## Own3r (10. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Ja, er kann abbbrechen, wenn man den PC fallen lässt ! Gerade bei großen Towerkühlern ist die Hebelwirkung entsprechend groß.


----------



## Udel0272 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

@Asbasnowe

Alles nix gegen den Orochie hast du den kühler in meinem Link gesehen der bringt 1,9 Kg auf die wage!

Ich glaub mich zu erinnern das jemand mal meinte Intels greze liegt bei 2Kg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Also die schweren Kühler haben alle ne spezielle Halterung, da sitzt der kühler schon recht fest. Der stoß der den Kühler zum abreissen bringen würde wär so groß das der ganze PC beschädigt würde also nicht nur der Kühler b.z.w. das Mainboard.


----------



## CrysisFreak (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Also ich würde auch sagen, wenn der Kühler Push Pins hat, und die auch noch schlecht oder nicht richtig eingedrückt wurden, kann ein Kühler abbrechen.

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren auch schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, und das war nur ein "kleiner" Scythe Andy Samurai mit Push Pins. Da ich an die Pins nich sehr gut dran kam, hab ich die ganze Zeit bei Transporten darum gebangt, das er mir nicht abreisst und mir meine GTX260 zerstört oder so. (die hatte, als ich sie vor 2 Jahren gekauft hab, 280 € gekostet, das war schon fast der halbe Preis des PCs)

Greetz

CrsisFreak


----------



## Jan565 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

[X] Nein

Weil wenn ich den PC ordnungsgemäßig und vorsichtig transtportiere passiert gar nichts. Gibt immer leute die mit ihrem PC rum schmeißen!

Ich war häufiger auf einer Lan Parte die 500km weiter weg war mit dem Zug und bissher ist gar nichts passiert an der Hardware.


----------



## Nixtreme (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

versteh nicht ganz wozu die Frage, ehrlich gesagt. Gibt es irgendetwas im Universum das nicht beim Transport zerbrechen kann? Abgesehen von Flüssigkeiten natürlich 

Klar ist, wenn der Kühler groß genug ist und man den PC dummerweise stehend transportiert, kann so ein schwerer brocken genügend Hebelwirkung ausüben um sich zu verformen, abzubrechen oder dir den gesamten Sockel ausm MB rauszubrechen. Gott bewahre!


----------



## Ahab (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Die Grenze der Bealstbarkeit der Pushpins liegt laut Intel bei 700g, die Belastbarkeit des PCBs (Backplate mit Verschraubung!) liegt bei 3,5 kg. Das hatte zumindest ein Mitarbeiter von Intel bei einem Intel-Themenabend hier im Forum gepostet.

Hebelwirkung hin oder her, sie wird bei einem Orochi oder True Copper sicher nicht ohne sein, dennoch wird ein Kühler selbst bei etwas "rüderer" Bewegung nicht abbrechen, da PCBs eine relativ hohe Elastizität aufweisen (nehmt mal ein Mainboard und biegt es ein wenig!). Daher werden leichte Erschütterungen mit Sicherheit ausreichend abgefangen. 

Und überlegt doch mal selbst: die Hersteller steigern doch nicht nach Gutdünken Gewicht und Volumen ihrer Kühler, ohne auch Tests durchzuführen!? Und darunter sind mit Sicherheit auch Rütteltests, die die Zuverlässigkeit der Verschraubung auf die Probe stellen. Würde ein 5 kg Vollkupfer-Orochi schon bei leichter Erschütterung das Board knacken, käme er mit Sicherheit nicht auf den Markt.


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (14. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Hmm, ich hab doch noch nen Uralt PC im Keller rumstehen, bei dem könnte ich vieleicht mal die Belastbarkeit mit Gewichten testen


----------



## rehacomp (15. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Ein dicke JA, vor allem wenns per Post transportiert wird.

Uns ist der kleine Boxed mit alle 4 Pushpins abgerissen. Hat dabei Board und (viel schlimmer) die teure Quadro gestrottet.

Chef war Sauer, kanste wetten.


----------



## rehacomp (15. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*



Powerfull Nameless Hero schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab doch noch nen Uralt PC im Keller rumstehen, bei dem könnte ich vieleicht mal die Belastbarkeit mit Gewichten testen


Gewichte ranhängen ist kein problem. Aber die G-Kräfte wenn die Kiste geworfen wird (wie bei der Post) das ist zu viel.


----------



## CrysisFreak (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kann ein CPU-Kühler beim Transport abbrechen?*

Ich schließe mich Nixtreme an. Wenn die Dinger schwer genung sind und beim Transport im Auto zum Beispiel aufrecht stehen, können sie genung Hebelwirkung entwickeln, um zumindest PushPins auszureißen (das bisschen Plastik da). Mit Backplates sieht das anders aus, da die Last ja auf eine größere Fläche verteilt wird.

Mit der Post würde ich einen PC sowieso nicht transportieren lassen, da ist mir das Risiko eines eventuellen HDD-Crashes einfach zu hoch.
Seitdem man würde Kühler und HDD ausbauen und gut gepolstert versenden. Dann wäre das was anderes.

Greetz

CrysisFreak


----------

